
Show HN: A syntax highlighter for Git and diff output, written in Rust - Myrmornis
https://github.com/dandavison/delta
======
Myrmornis
Delta[0] applies syntax highlighting to the code sections of git and diff
output, and uses background colors (instead of +/-) to indicate added /
removed content. It's written in Rust, and uses the same syntax highlighting
library as bat[1]. In fact, any bat configuration that you already have in
place (color theme, custom themes/language support) is automatically honored
by delta. Delta also infers and highlights substrings that differ between
lines (similar to Github, Gitlab and other diff viewers) and removes visual
clutter from Git and diff output.

[0] [https://github.com/dandavison/delta](https://github.com/dandavison/delta)

[1] [http://github.com/sharkdp/bat/](http://github.com/sharkdp/bat/)

------
dastx
Great tool. It's annoying that the Corp I work at blocks github releases so
I'm unable to actually use it at the office. Owell.

~~~
Myrmornis
Let me know if I can help provide you a way to install. Would that be Windows?

~~~
dastx
It is Windows indeed. I guess the issue is that my Corp doesn't trust GitHub
releases, which is daft when you think about it, since you can in theory clone
the repo and compile it (so yeah, releases are blocked, repos aren't).

I think it's possible for me to get zplugin (which is what I use) to compile
it on demand, but I've just not bothered to figure the correct options to do
so. I just don't see a point. I can live without it, but it is a super useful
tool.

At home I still heavily use delta, forgit and bat. Amazing utilities that make
life better.

